# Shaping Young Eastern Red Bud



## trevor1189 (Sep 24, 2021)

I planted a eastern red bud at my new house this year and I’m looking for tips on growing it. I planted it in the spring and it has really grown quite a bit from when I got it. I don’t have the greenest thumb, but my parents have one of these trees and I really like the look of them, so I want to make sure it does well. I’ve been using fertilizer stakes and watering a few times a week.

My tree is planted on the east side of my house and gets west to east winds since my house is at the top of a hill and quite a bit of sunlight (8A-6pish), but it seems to be growing quite wide and not so tall. I understand the best time to prune is in the spring after the flowers are gone. Is that correct?
I’d like to try to train this tree to be taller than wider. Unfortunately, the longest branch on it currently is growing right out of the side (into the wind) and it’s the lowest branch on the tree, so I think it’ll be the first to go when I start pruning it. 

1. When is it appropriate to trim? This coming spring (tree will be about a year planted at my house) or the following year?

2. Any tips for getting more height than width out of it?

3. When should I remove the little stake that came with the tree? I’ve already cut the ties and put some new ones on so they don’t cut into the tree, but I’m not sure if the little stake is doing anything for it at this point or not. 
I appreciate any tips you can offer. Thanks!
Here’s a picture of the my tree, it’s about 4 feet tall and was a little sapling from Lowe’s when I got it.


----------



## Raintree (Sep 25, 2021)

As a professional I always prefer to let the plant grow to its natural size and shape. Excessive manipulation of the plants profile leads to maintenance and health issues. Common sense pruning for clearance and structure is best. 
Recommendations, reduce watering, remove stake, check planting depth, install appropriate mulch bed. Red Buds tend to grow broader in the open, let it grow.


----------



## dboyd351 (Dec 26, 2021)

Remove stake, keep mulch from touching base of trunk, remove puppy from limb.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 3, 2022)

Not withstanding the fine advice given above, it's ok to prune a redbud for the shape you wish it to have.

You mostly have some choices on that tree: 

Promote a more vertical growth habit: prune off lower branches.  This will force the tree to develop it's more vertical growing branches, as you will be removing some of the best sunlight-gathering branches. Don't over do it! There is always next year. When the lateral branching on the tree begins to get as high as you wish to have, now it's time to start pruning for shape. Most folks want a tree that they can mow under; 4' to 5' is a nice height for a maturing redbud's branches to start, They will always begin to grow lateral branches that will spread downward, too. Prune out any branches that form narrow crotches that will surely grow together and form "enclosed bark" when their diameter grows.
Allow it to take a more natural growth pattern. In other words, leave it alone, and it will probably do fine. Look for branches that cross each other, or for narrow crotches that will eventually become a problem.
Prune to diminish vertical growth: This is usually not too wise a choice, since you are likely to be forcing an unnatural growth pattern. If your tree is situated under a power line, or other substantially valid reason, you should trim off the tips of the more advanced vertically rising branches. This is a process called subordination, and it will encourage greater branching and more growth on the less vertically oriented branches. You will also need to just remove some shoots entirely, especially when the branching you have encouraged gets too thick with lateral branches.


----------



## wagz (Mar 10, 2022)

no matter what you end up doing for pruning you want to get that grass away from the trunk. preferably to the drip line. i always enjoy seeing the redbud in a vase shape. but i think i would let that go for a few years before making major decisions. follow pdqdl's 2nd point.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 10, 2022)

Excellent point! Mulch it! Keep the mowers away from it, and it will look better too.

Remember: NO mulch "volcanoes". 3"-4" deep, but no deeper. No mulch piled up against the bark.


----------



## Cricket (Mar 23, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> Remove stake, keep mulch from touching base of trunk, remove puppy from limb.


Yeah, it's not a dogwood...

I'll show myself out...


----------

